# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  घटायें अपना वजन आसान माइंड ट्रिक्*स से

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं वजन कम करना एक चुनौतीपूर्ण काम है। इसके लिए आपको कड़ी मेहनत करनी पड़ती है। वजन कम करके आप कई समस्*याओं से बच सकते है। लेकिन एक बात से काफी लोग इत्*तेफाक रखते हैं कि वजन कम करने के लिए आहार और व्*यायाम के सही मेल से ज्*यादा जरूरी अपने मन को नियंत्रित रखना है। जी, मानसिक नियंत्रण और मानसिक व्*यायाम वजन कम करने में काफी हद तक सहायक हो सकते हैं। हालांकि, यह करना ज्*यादा चुनौतीपूर्ण है और कहना काफी आसान। 

हम आपको कुछ मानसिक कसरत बता रहे हैं, जिन्*हें आजमाकर आप वजन कम कर स्लिम और फिट बॉडी हासिल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*धीरे-धीरे खायें*आपको और भूख नहीं है पेट से मस्तिष्*क तक यह संदेश पहुंचने में 20 मिनट लगते हैं। अगर आप धीरे-धीरे और आराम से चबाकर नहीं खाएंगे, तो आप अपने पेट को यह मौका नहीं देंगे। और शायद इसी क्रम में आप जरूरत से ज्*यादा भोजन कर लेंगे। तो, धीरे-धीरे खाइये। आराम से चबाकर खाइये और जैसे ही आपको इस बात का अहसास हो कि आपका पेट भर गया है, खाना बंद कर दें।

----------


## Krishna

...................................

----------


## Krishna

*छोटी प्*लेटों में खायें*छोटी प्*लेटों में खाने से भी आपका पेट जल्*दी भर जाता है। एक शोध में यह बात सामने आयी है कि जो लोग सूप बाउल में टमाटो सूप पीते हैं वे सामान्*य प्*लेट में सूप पीने वालों की अपेक्षा 73 फीसदी अधिक सूप पीते हैं। न तो उनका पेट भरा और न ही उन्*हें इस बात का ही अहसास हुआ कि उन्*होंने सामान्*य से अधिक खाया है। तो, बेहतर है कि आप छोटी प्*लेट, कटोरी और चम्*मच का इस्*तेमाल करें। इससे आप कुदरती तौर पर कम भोजन का उपभोग करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*टीवी बंद कर दें*अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपका भोजन अधिक संतृप्*त करने वाला हो, तो आपको शांत स्*थान पर बैठकर भोजन करना चाहिये। शोर शराबे के बीच भोजन करना अच्*छा नहीं माना जाता। जर्नल फूड क्*वालिटी एंड परफेरंस में यह बात सामने आई है कि शोर-शराबे के बीच भोजन करने से लोगों की पाचन रस को पहचानने की क्षमता कमजोर हो जाती है। आपका पेट भी नहीं भरता। और यह बात तो बताने की जरूरत नहीं कि अगर आपका पेट नहीं  भरा होगा तो आप ज्*यादा खाएंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*ऑफिस में वजन कम करने के तरीके*

----------


## Krishna

*योजना बनायें*अपनी भूख से लड़ने के लिये योजना बनायें। अपनी भूख के लिए एक गेम खेलें। जैसे अगर मुझे चार बजे भूख लगी तो मैं ड्राय फ्रूट खाऊंगा। नीदरलैंड्स के शोधकताओं ने कहा कि जो लोग योजनाबद्ध तरीके से काम करते हैं वे जल्*दी और ज्*यादा वजन घटाते हैं। तो शाम की उस भूख से निपटने के लिए कैंडी जार या चॉकलेट को एक कोने में रखें और उसके स्*थान पर हेल्*थी स्*नैक्*स का सेवन करें।
*सीट पर न खायें*अगर आप अपने कंप्*यूटर के सामने बैठकर खा रहे हैं, तो बार-बार आपका ध्*यान भटकता रहता है। आप कभी नेट पर देखते हैं और कभी कुछ और चीजें। आपको इस बात का ध्*यान ही नहीं रहता कि आप कितना और क्*या खा चुके हैं। इससे आपको संतुष्टि नहीं मिलती और आप ज्*यादा खा लेते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बाजार में वजन कम करने के तरीके*

----------


## Krishna

*भोजन के बाद करें शॉपिंग*जब आपका पेट भरा हो उसी समय खाने-पीने के सामान की शॉपिंग करें। इससे आप गैरजरूरी सामान खरीदने से बचेंगे। खाली पेट खरीदारी करने से आप उन सब चीजों को खरीद लेते हैं, जिन्*हें खाने की आपकी इच्*छा नहीं होती। और ये चीजें आपकी सेहत के लिए नुकसानदेह होती हैं।
*सही हो लिस्*ट*बैठकर उन सब चीजों की लिस्*ट बनाइये जो आपको खाने के लिए चाहिये और फिर उस लिस्*ट पर कायम रहें। बिना किसी मकसद के खरीदारी करने से न सिर्फ फिजूलखर्ची होती है, बल्कि आप वे सब चीजें भी खरीद लेते हैं जिनकी आपको कोई जरूरत नहीं होती।

----------


## Krishna

*रेस्*तरां में वजन कम करने के टिप्*स*

----------


## Krishna

*मैन्*यू रिसर्च*जब भी आप बाहर खाने की योजना बनायें, तो किसी रेस्*तरां में जाने से पहले उसके मैन्*यू के बारे में अच्*छी तरह शोध कर लें। वहां जाकर हैरान होने से अच्*छा है कि आपको पहले से मालूम हो कि आप क्*या खाना चाहते हैं। अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो ऐसे स्*थानों पर जाएं या लीन प्रोटीन और हरी पत्*तेदार सब्जियां अधिक मिलती हों। उस तयशुदा रेस्*तरां में जाने से पहले ही तय कर लें कि आप क्*या खाने वाले हैं।
*'खयाली पुलाव'*कॉरनेजी यूनिवर्सिटी के शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि किसी खास भोजन को खाने के बारे में सोचने मात्र से आपकी भूख कम हो जाती है। शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि जब आप नियमित तौर पर किसी भोजन को खाने के बारे में सोचते रहते हैं, तो उसे खाने की आपकी इच्*छा सही मायनों में कम हो जाती है। तो अगली बार जब आप किसी मीठे का इंतजार कर रहे हों, तो बैठे-बैठे सोचें कि आप उसका आनंद ले रहे हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*भोजन पैक करवाना*जैसे ही भोजन आपकी टेबल पर आए उसमें से आधा पैक कर लीजिये। इससे आप बेकार में बैठकर बतियाते हुए अधिक भोजन करने से बचे रहेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*नोट करते रहें*आपने क्*या खाया और भोजन के बाद और पहले आपको कैसा अहसास हुआ यह नोट करते रहें। इससे आपको अपनी समस्*या के बारे में सही जानकारी मिल पाएगी। और साथ ही आपको भोजन का सही पैटर्न बनाने में भी आसानी होगी।
*छोटे-छोटे लक्ष्*य*वजन कम करने के छोटे-छोटे लाभ भी आपको प्रेरणा मिलेगी। आपकी कमर और कूल्*हे में वजन कम होगा। आप पतली जीन्*स में फिट आ जाएंगे। और साथ ही अगली बार जब पर स्*केल मशीन पर खड़े होंगे तो आपको ज्*यादा खुशी होगी।

----------

